# Liquit Castile Soap. How long Should I wait?



## owngesoda (May 22, 2018)

Hi!

I am currently attempting to make some liquid castile soap. I used 680g olive oil, 454g coconut oil, 265g Potassium Hydroxide, and (so far) 4 cups distilled water (for lye mixture). Will be adding another 10-12 cups distilled water in a few hours.

My question is: How long do I have to wait until I can use this soap when I am finished (no I need to wait the same amount of time as if i were making bar soap)?

Thank you!


----------



## CaraBou (May 22, 2018)

Liquid soap does not need to cure. 

I can't comment on the rest of your recipe, but it is odd that you are using volume measurements (cups) rather than mass (grams) for your water. You should find a recipe that has the whole recipe in mass.


----------



## owngesoda (May 23, 2018)

CaraBou said:


> Liquid soap does not need to cure.
> 
> I can't comment on the rest of your recipe, but it is odd that you are using volume measurements (cups) rather than mass (grams) for your water. You should find a recipe that has the whole recipe in mass.


Thank you, Cara. The recipe I used called for 907g of distilled water (about 37g shy of 4 cups).


----------



## CaraBou (May 23, 2018)

Ok owngesoda. I recommend you weigh the water (and all of  your ingredients) rather than measuring their volume.  You'll get more reliable and consistent results.


----------



## Susie (May 23, 2018)

You can use it as soon as your zapless paste is diluted.  Or you can just smear some of that paste on a cloth or sponge and start cleaning.


----------

